# Re: [EVDL] Buying an EV on the cheap to pour $ into a J1772 ability...



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Buying an EV on the cheap to pour $ into a J1772 ability...*

There are legal questions concerning charging anything for electricity
provided by a public utility as most have regulations prohibiting reselling
"THEIR" electricity by the KWH or by time at location. So far six states
have passed legislation overiding any contractual clauses prohibiting
selling the power even if it originated from a licened Public Utility by
time or by KWH but it will take public outcry and political pressure to
keep prices reasonable and not as was mentioned at five times actual cost.
meanwile if it is not free, ask your public utility if reselling is legal
in your lication and / or boycott the "Profiteers" and let economic
pressure bring the pricing into reason. (I was planning to sell recharging
electricity from an adjacent solar pv source to circumvent that rule-- not
powered from utility company source.)

Regards,
*Dennis Lee Miles* (Founder)
*[email protected] <[email protected]> *
(Adviser)* EVTI-EVA Education Chapter*
++++++++++++++++++++++++


On Fri, Apr 6, 2012 at 2:44 PM, Bruce EVangel Parmenter <
[email protected]> wrote:

> You are speaking of only one model of several that Coulomb makes
> http://www.coulombtech.com/products-charging-stations.php
> the CT2100
>
> Coulomb EVSE models installed vary according to the host's
> needs, or what bill of goods the Coulomb/Chargepoint Sale rep
> had sold them (this is normal for any EVSE company not just
> Coulomb, sales will be sales).
>
> Initially, I really liked the idea of one EVSE offering both
> level-1 and level-2. But it depends on the locale.
>
> I am having a tough sell to get e-bicycles, pEVs, or even nEVs
> to use it around here (SF bay area). So mostly the Level-1
> goes unused around here.
>
> Drivers queue to use the Level-2. So, two EV-Only spaces
> with a dual Level-1 and Level-2 EVSE only have one EV charging
> and it is charging off Level-2 (the Level-1 is unused).
>
> If I were to recommend an EVSE configuration, I would say one
> CT2100 (dual Level-1 & Level-2) to two CT2021 (looks almost
> the same but has two J1772 holsters).
>
> Having said that, that is not to say installing EVSE offering
> Level-1 will go unused everywhere. There parts of the country
> where it would get well used.
>
> I can think if I lived in an Apt. again, and it did not offer
> EVSE, having a Level-1 somewhere near that I could plug into
> would resolve that for an overnight charge.
>
> And at work, if an employer did not offer EVSE, having access
> to Level-1 while the vehicle just sits idle all day would also
> resolve a that for an all-day charge.
>
> There is another factor that now needs to be considered. If you
> have not already please read the thread I stealth posted
>
> http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-EVSE-use-cost-tp4526859p4526859.html
>
> Some hosts are beginning to do dumb things, like charge $5 an hour
> to use EVSE. We do not have the cheapest electricity here, but
> at home and not on a timed lower-cost tier'd rate, electricity
> is about $0.15 per KiloWattHour. Or if charging at a Level-1
> 12A rate (1.3kW), about $0.20 for every hour of Level-1 use.
>
> The most one could draw from the aforementioned CT2100 dual
> Level-1 and Level-2 EVSE would be on the Level-2 side of 6.6kW
> every hour. That would be about $1. That means $4 is pure profit
> for the host at a 6.6kW rate, and $4.80 pure profit at the lower
> Level-1 rate. That is just plain robbery.
>
> A more fair way to charge for the use of the EVSE is to charge
> in the same manner are a Utility, by kWH, not by the hour.
>
> {brucedp.150m.com}
>
>
> -
>


> Rush wrote:
> > > That's why the Chargepoint EVSE's are great. They have a 120vac plug
> > > inside the door so you don't
> > > have to use the J1772 Plug.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Buying an EV on the cheap to pour $ into a J1772 ability...*

These travel converters are essentially light dimmers,
they cut the phase of the 230V AC to give approx the power
of a 120V outlet, usable to plug in a resistive load like
a water cooker or travel iron.

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] on behalf of EVDL Administrator
Sent: Fri 4/13/2012 12:50 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Buying an EV on the cheap to pour $ into a J1772 ability...



> On 12 Apr 2012 at 16:58, EV Convert wrote:
> 
> > I can buy a wall wart size, 240VAC to 120VAC, 2000w(that's what it
> > says!), voltage reducer for $20 to run the heaters. For inductive loads
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Buying an EV on the cheap to pour $ into a J1772 ability...*

> I'm not at all sure the auto manufacturers have gone about setting standards 
> in the best and most open way. But basic safety measures have been imposed, 
> and we can assume that most public charging stations will be using a 
> consistent connection. 

Until a 'better' and 'safer' standard is developed by a 'concerned' company....
As is being witnessed by the CHAdeMO
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CHAdeMO

vs J1772 Level 3 Funny Plug...
http://www.plugincars.com/one-size-fits-all-combo-plug-can-handle-fast-charging-107655.html

Here's a link to an open source CHAdeMO
http://code.google.com/p/open-chademo/
Not too simple....

Rush Dougherty
www.TucsonEV.com

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

